# [OT] Hackers e leggende: quanto e' vero e quanto ci nascond?

## power83

ciao ragazzi.

Io on so voi, ma o una serie di dubbi e perlessita riguardo il mondo hackers e dintorni.

Ci sono stati films esemplari come Hackers, Pirates of Sylicon Valley e TakeDown.....uomini passati alla sotria con Stallman tanto per citarne uno......ma ma ma.....

1) Sono avvenute VERAMETE quelle cose e in quel modo? 

2) Era cosi' alta anche allora "l'ingegneria sociale", alta a tal punto da costituire praticamnte il 70% della parte del teentativo di intrusione?

3) Possibile che loro avessero sistemi operativi e interfaccie del genere sui loro computers?

Cavolo, ci fanno vedere sistemi velocissimi, software grafici e window manager da paura su computer di otrle 10ani fa tecnologicaente che nemmeno ora vediamo!!!!

Finestre che si aprono con mappe delle linee telefoniche di un certo edificio.....controllo dei semafori...................intercettazioni telefoniche............per non parlare addirittura di quel software nel film "L'uomo senz'ombra" dove simulava i legami molecolari in 3D........

Ma anche solo il tipo di interfacciea e software che si vede inWalker Texas Ranger quando cercano degli identikit di ricercati.......

DOVE CAVOLO SONO STI software realmente nel mondo e su Internet? Non ne ho mai visti dal vivo!

10) E' davvero cosi' reale il mondo underground hacker a livelli come in quei film o molto oltre?

Diciamo la verita' per saputo dire, non per sentito o letto su Internet

Mi smebra che in questi anni stiano un po' montando troppo le cose, con lo scopo di fare apparire gli hacker peggio di assassini

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Sono avvenute VERAMETE quelle cose e in quel modo? 

 

sì, ma va preso tutto con le pinze

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Era cosi' alta anche allora "l'ingegneria sociale", alta a tal punto da costituire praticamnte il 70% della parte del teentativo di intrusione?

 

eh...?

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Possibile che loro avessero sistemi operativi e interfaccie del genere sui loro computers?

 

stiamo parlando di cinema. vuoi che non abbiano pompato un po'?

quelle interfacce non esistevano

 *Quote:*   

> Cavolo, ci fanno vedere sistemi velocissimi, software grafici e window manager da paura su computer di otrle 10ani fa tecnologicaente che nemmeno ora vediamo!!!!

 

vedi sopra

 *Quote:*   

> Finestre che si aprono con mappe delle linee telefoniche di un certo edificio.....controllo dei semafori...................intercettazioni telefoniche............per non parlare addirittura di quel software nel film "L'uomo senz'ombra" dove simulava i legami molecolari in 3D........

 

teoricamente possibile. praticamente cinematografia

 *Quote:*   

> Ma anche solo il tipo di interfacciea e software che si vede inWalker Texas Ranger quando cercano degli identikit di ricercati.......

 

WTS è l'esempio estremo di televisione spazzatura. una serie TV con protagonista un essere dalla rara stupidità ed ignoranza e destinata ai suoi pari. non può essere nemmeno considerato parte della cinematografia, si offenderebbe persino Massimo Boldi.

 *Quote:*   

> 10) E' davvero cosi' reale il mondo underground hacker a livelli come in quei film o molto oltre?

 

lo è, ma senza quelle pagliacciate che ci mette il cinema

 *Quote:*   

> Mi smebra che in questi anni stiano un po' montando troppo le cose, con lo scopo di fare apparire gli hacker peggio di assassini

 

per forza: la gente non sa nemmeno cosa vuol dire la parola hacker.

ringraziamo la cinematografia da quattro soldi e i giornalisti che fanno disinformazione, parlando di ciò che va di moda e fa notizia, senza nemmeno rendersi conto delle castronerie che raccontano per vere alla gente.

----------

## Sparker

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Era cosi' alta anche allora "l'ingegneria sociale", alta a tal punto da costituire praticamnte il 70% della parte del teentativo di intrusione?
> 
> 

 

Riguardo a "Takedown" (conosciuto anche come Hackers 2, sic), si, Kevin Mitnick è considerato un maestro dell'ingegneria sociale. Ha scritto anche 2 libri sull'argomento, ho letto parte del primo, molto interessante e divertente.

Il film è stato tratto dal libro scritto dal suo inseguitore, Shimomura, quindi è un po' di parte.

Nel film Kevin riesce ad entrare nella rete di Shimomura. Nella realtà lo ha fatto, sfruttando un errore nel firewall: non droppava i pacchetti con ip locale che arrivavano da internet. Spoofando l'ip è quindi riuscito ad aprire una sessione telnet alla cieca (ovviamente non vedeva i pacchetti di risposta) ed aprire un buco per accedere al sistema.

Sui film, bisogna tenere conto che più o meno qualsiasi regista sacrifica la realtà per il ritmo. Chi vuole vedere l'hacker X che usa 20GB di rainbow tables? Comando che cracka la password in 2 sec. e via...

Però per arrivare agli schermi psichedelici di "Hackers" bisogna essere malati... forte...

----------

## power83

Capito..

ma proviamo a definire quanto in questi film e' reale, o per meglio dire che cosa si puo' veramente fare e cosa no ad esempio.

Cerchiamo di capire quali sono ste pagliacciate da cinema e quali no.

Quindi dite che ad  esempio la Nasa, gente che controlla satelliti e missili e altre diavolerie non ha window mmanager e interfaccie come quelle dei film? nemmeno un po' simili? Sono quindi come le nostre?

Quanto software teclogicamente e piu' avanzato e' alla mano di poche poersone del mondo e non destinato a noi mortali o semi-mortali? Che cosa ci nasconderebbero i potentioe laboratori segreti?

Ragazzi non so voi, ma a me sembra di stare in  un mondo dove sappiamo o possiamo sapere solo cio' che "qualcuno" o certi potenti ci lasciano sapere. E questo no mi piace nemmeno un po', tutti hanno il diritto di sapere tutto quello che vogliono.

Del resto poi non e' novita' che tutti i nostri cellulari sono controllati da satelliti e/o centrali telefoniche dei gestori, che registrano su un qualche supporto di memorizazione le nostre onversazioni...e per quale scopo?....Non siamo mica tutti dei "Moggi".

E dovve sarebbero poi questi "hacker" veri, non smanettoni come magari me e tante altre persone che ironicamente si definiscono hacker (badate bene, io non mi definisco tale)? No intendo il luogo fisico, ma nel cyberspazio (loro siti web o canali IRC o boh non so)?

Che cosa fanno? Ragazzi non credo proprio che passino tutto il loro tmepo a sviluppare il kernel linux oppure hud o magari alrti pacchetti e basta.....ci deve essere della gente che realmente ha potere,, e ne ha molto........

Non posso credere che il mondo hacker sia soltanto (o quasi, ma praticamente quasi tutto) il mondo di usare e soprattutto scrivere software opensource o free.

ps: non sono un agente di polizia o della guardia di finaza o carabinieri o servizi segreti o un giornalista, sono soltanto una persona normale che vuole sapere. Soltanto sete di conoscenza e nulla di piu', per cui se tra voi c'e' qualcuno di "importante" o "grande" nel mondo dell'hacking, ammesso che esista, lo invito a cotattarmi tramite MP. Mi piacerebbe sapere le sue origini e cosa fa. Ovviamente non trapelera' una parola.

----------

## federico

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi dite che ad  esempio la Nasa, gente che controlla satelliti e missili e altre diavolerie non ha window mmanager e interfaccie come quelle dei film? nemmeno un po' simili? Sono quindi come le nostre?
> 
> 

 

Spero per loro che non le abbiano, perche' le interfacce che mostrano nei film sono veramente scomode. Mi ricordo quella di jurassic park, dove la marmocchia esperta di computer navigava tra i file in un sistema 3d allucinante. Con la shell al posto suo ci avrei messo 1/10 del tempo ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ragazzi non so voi, ma a me sembra di stare in  un mondo dove sappiamo o possiamo sapere solo cio' che "qualcuno" o certi potenti ci lasciano sapere. E questo no mi piace nemmeno un po', tutti hanno il diritto di sapere tutto quello che vogliono.
> 
> 

 

Secondo me il capodanno ti ha fatto anche un po' male pero'... non te la prendere ma viviamo anche in un mondo dove se sei appassionato e capace puoi farti da te le interfacce, o puoi tirare insieme un team di sviluppo che ti aiuti nel farlo. Che poi la politica segua interessi e strade diverse, penso che questo non sia cosa solo dei giorni nostri.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Del resto poi non e' novita' che tutti i nostri cellulari sono controllati da satelliti e/o centrali telefoniche dei gestori, che registrano su un qualche supporto di memorizazione le nostre onversazioni...e per quale scopo?....Non siamo mica tutti dei "Moggi".
> 
> 

 

No, non e' una novita'. Tuttavia siamo tutti macchine da soldi, e chi controlla ad esempio i gusti del mercato fa piu' soldi di altri, ed e' per questo che fanno i sondaggi, per questo ti chiedono dati incredibili quando apri una casella email, per questo. La soluzione e' iniziare a vivere hacker style se vogliamo metterla cosi', sfruttando servizi open, software open, e altre cose. In questo caso, se e' questo il tuo obiettivo, sarebbe piu' uno stile di vita che un tornaconto di utilita'.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che cosa fanno? Ragazzi non credo proprio che passino tutto il loro tmepo a sviluppare il kernel linux oppure hud o magari alrti pacchetti e basta.....ci deve essere della gente che realmente ha potere,, e ne ha molto........
> 
> 

 

Scrivono su www.hackaday.com  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non posso credere che il mondo hacker sia soltanto (o quasi, ma praticamente quasi tutto) il mondo di usare e soprattutto scrivere software opensource o free.
> 
> 

 

E' che tu vorresti vedere il grande uomo contro la societa' occulta, e questa e' una cosa un po' da film. L'essere hacker nella accezione corrente del termine e' un po' meno criminosa e piu' inventiva, e io in gran parte la condivido. Comunque ci sono persone speciali che vedono sempre un attimino piu' in la degli altri, se avrai la fortuna di conoscerne almeno una secondo me ti toglierai molti dubbi.

Fede

----------

## power83

 *federico wrote:*   

>  Comunque ci sono persone speciali che vedono sempre un attimino piu' in la degli altri, se avrai la fortuna di conoscerne almeno una secondo me ti toglierai molti dubbi.
> 
> Fede

 

Grazie per la risposta, molto gentile.

Guarda, mi auguro proprio di conosccere una di quste persone, sia essa italiana o straniera, in effetti ho molti dubbi e curiosita' a cui dare risposta.

Beh, forse il capodano mi avvra' fatto male.........  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  .ho ancora 2 occhi come questa smyle...  :Shocked:  .....pero' credo, o aleno mi paice farlo, che davvero ci siano persone tali nascoste (inteso come invisibili in rete) da qualche parte.

EDIT: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> n questo caso, se e' questo il tuo obiettivo, sarebbe piu' uno stile di vita che un tornaconto di utilita'. 

 

E che dovremmo fare quindi? piegarci alla societa' capitalistica e consumistica?

EDIT: Federico, ho visitato un tuo link in firma...funziona a dovere il maxi condensatore contruito con scopo car hi-hi? mi dai maggiori info in MP per favore? grazieLast edited by power83 on Tue Jan 02, 2007 11:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Quindi dite che ad  esempio la Nasa, gente che controlla satelliti e missili e altre diavolerie non ha window mmanager e interfaccie come quelle dei film? nemmeno un po' simili? Sono quindi come le nostre?

 

ma stai scherzando?

immagina un software complesso... molto complesso... magari che deve anche fare qualcosa di abbastanza importante, tipo... il software di controllo di una centrale nucleare, piuttosto che quello di una sonda costata milioni di dollari...

secondo te stanno a preoccuparsi di fare una bella ineterfaccia grafica? bella e accattivante... così possono trovare bei modi di sperperare altri milioni di dollari, e posono infilarci tanti bellissimi bug...?

----------

## power83

Mostrami o mostraci ad esempio delle interfeccie reali x applciazioni tipo quelle che hai detto tu, vediamo coe' la realta'.

(questo x farmi/ci un idea, non per assinuare che stai  dicendo il falso, sono d'accordo pure io che e' melgio un software il piu' semplice e con meno righe possibil per operazioni delicate)

----------

## federico

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   n questo caso, se e' questo il tuo obiettivo, sarebbe piu' uno stile di vita che un tornaconto di utilita'.  
> 
> E che dovremmo fare quindi? piegarci alla societa' capitalistica e consumistica?
> ...

 

Sono cose che ogni tanto tendo a sottolineare perche' conosco i polli del forum e so che qualcuno sarebbe saltato fuori con discorsi del tipo "non sempre conviene utilizzare solo cose opensource" e volevo mettere le mani avanti. Con quelle parole intendevo dire che utilizzare solo prodotti opensource a mio avviso allontanerebbe la tua persona dall'essere esposta all'occhio delle multinazionali. Per qualcuno puo' essere un discorso di sola paranoia, ma secondo me e' cosi. Per quello che mi riguarda, siccome mi piace rompere le scatole, intendo piegarmi il meno possibile :p

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Federico, ho visitato un tuo link in firma...funziona a dovere il maxi condensatore contruito con scopo car hi-hi? mi dai maggiori info in MP per favore? grazie

 

Ti scrivo in privato

----------

## federico

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Mostrami o mostraci ad esempio delle interfeccie reali x applciazioni tipo quelle che hai detto tu, vediamo coe' la realta'.
> 
> (questo x farmi/ci un idea, non per assinuare che stai  dicendo il falso, sono d'accordo pure io che e' melgio un software il piu' semplice e con meno righe possibil per operazioni delicate)

 

Penso non sia facile trovare delle interfacce a scpo dimostrativo ma e' abbastanza plausibile che sia cosi. In un'interfaccia grafica possono annidarsi molti errori (e di solito, lo fanno) e serve una certa potenza di calcolo aggiuntiva solo per gestire una cosa che hai fini del progetto di calcolo alla fine e' inutile. Molto probabilmente tutte le operazioni delicate hanno interfacce semplici e dedicate, che poi magari poggiano su sistemi operativi piu' noti.

Federico

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Mostrami o mostraci ad esempio delle interfeccie reali x applciazioni tipo quelle che hai detto tu, vediamo coe' la realta'.

 

ma... io mi chiedo se ti senti bene...

probabilmente hai visto troppi film...

chiedi alla NASA di farti avere uno screenshot  :Laughing: 

non crederai che usino windows o ubuntu... o PC con processori comprati al supermercato...

----------

## power83

appunto, vorrei edere che cosa usano loro!!! E' proprio questo il fatto!

Sarebbe daero gradito qualche screenshots!

Io per ora so che in applciazioni mediche viene molto e largamente usato un sistema di derivazione Unix, piu' precisamente QNX che ha un kernel in realtime, e uqesot specialemtne nelle risonanze magnetiche ad esempio.

Un anno fa, in una struttura privata convenzionata con l'USL dove ho fatto una risonanza magnetica al ginoscchio con un'apparecchio di quelli nuovi dove stai fermo e metti solo il ginocchio dentro al maccianrio (non come avvvieme normalmente che ce' quello specie di tunnel dove si sta sdraiati.e che ora dovrebbero usare solo x fare esami su torace e cervello) e posso dire con certezza, non solo per letto sul web, che tale sistema operativo c'e' daero e gira pure in ambiente grafico il software che fa l'esame e raccoglie/gestise e visualizza le informaioni e le particolari fotografie, a fine esame l'infermiera, molto gentilmente e pure carina  :Embarassed:   mi ha fatto vedere 5/10min il sistema dato che ero l'ultimo in lista x l'esame e lei doveva passarsi ancora mezz'ora di tempo prima di andare a casa.

Rimasi un po' impressionato xke' fu la prima applciazione di software serio nono m$ e non GNU / linux che vidi (ed e' anche la sola che ho visto).

----------

## federico

Tuttavia linux lo conoscono, provando a cercare a caso ho trovato questo

http://flightlinux.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/snap_description.html

dal quale poi e' possibile risalire a tutta una serie di link che non posto perche' lascio a voi il divertimento :p

----------

## Kernel78

Devo ammettere che all'inizio pensavo che la tua fosse una provocazione o una presa in giro (senza offesa), poi mi sono accorto che non tutti sono programmatori e che non tutti ragionano come me (per fortuna  :Laughing:  ).

Ti faccio un esempio banale prendendo spunto da CSI, serie che reputo abbastanza carina, infarcita di effetti speciali e di enormi cavolate.

Quando controllano le impronte digitali mostrano sempre un megaschermo su cui scorrono le immagini di tutte le impronte una dopo l'altra e a volte il confronto prosegue per periodi molto lunghi (per aumentare la suspance) rischiando che il criminale si dilegui nel frattempo.

Esteticamente è bello da vedere ma realisticamente è stupido, per quanto possano essere potenti delle macchine il solo mostrare sullo schermo milioni di immagini (le impronte) rallenta di molto tutto il processo, nella realtà non solo non c'è alcun bisogno di mostrare sul monitor tutte le impronte che scorrono ma sarebbe controproducente. Anche solo rallentare di un millesimo di secondo per mostrare l'impronta comporta per un milione di impronte un ritardo complessivo di 1000 secondi, quasi mezz'ora sprecata senza nessuna reale utilità se non quella scenica.

Ovviamente dal punto di vista scenico vedere lo schermo nero con Orazio (che strazio) Kaine che si avvicina e lo fissa è meno interessante che vederlo fissare uno schermo colorato su cui scorrono immagini  :Laughing: 

----------

## GabrieleB

Beh ... il social engineering e' una delle forme piu' usate di attacco. E' anche economica... non serve nemmeno un computer ! Sta comunque anche alla base di alcuni attacchi prettamente informatici (indurre qualcuno a cliccare su un link in una email e fornire user/pw e' o non e' soc engineering?)

Se volete dare un'occhiata al soceng (no, non e' una citazione da 1984) REALE e di casa nostra, date un occhio a questo pdf:

http://www.dvara.net/HK/social_engineering.pdf

PS: ho visto l'interfaccia grafica che usa Enel su hpux per gestire la rete elettrica ... schermone nero con le linee colorate della rete e un pallino o un quadratino dove c'e' qualcosa di interessante, tipo una cabina, etc etc.

----------

## randomaze

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Sarebbe daero gradito qualche screenshots!

 

Di chi? Della segretatia con word, del Progettista con Catia, del Sistemista con vi, del dirigente con PowerPoint?

 *Quote:*   

> Io per ora so che in applciazioni mediche viene molto e largamente usato un sistema di derivazione Unix, piu' precisamente QNX che ha un kernel in realtime, e uqesot specialemtne nelle risonanze magnetiche ad esempio.

 

Questo?

IMHO non penso proprio che usino "un OS e basta". Usano quello che conviene usare per quello specifico problema.

Potrebbero anche avere ancora in funzione un vecchio PDP-11 che raccoglie i log dell'apollo 13  :Mr. Green: 

E non penso che abbiano "interfacce fantasmagoriche" ma piuttosto "interfacce usabili per il loro specifico compito". In fondo per lanciare un razzo non c'é bisogno di una tastiera con 105 tasti: basta uno.

Oppure pensi che per sospendere un conto alla rovescia debbano ruotare il cubo di compiz, e cliccare sull'applet si superkarramba (il tutto mentre ascoltano Elvis, ovviamente)?

----------

## Nuitari

a me sto post sembra tanto quello della gpu... separiamo bene realtà dalla finzione cinematografica dai  :Smile: 

se posso dire la mia piccola esperienza personale...ho fatto la tesi di laurea ai laboratori ST e il software più usato era emacs  :Very Happy: 

poi usavamo compilatori specifici e applicazioni specializzate per quello che dovevamo fare, nn c'era un unico programmone ma piuttosto una serie di tool opensource per i vari compiti

----------

## Kernel78

Chiedo scusa a tutti per l'OT e per l'orrenda battuta che sto per fare ma non riesco a trattenermi ...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Oppure pensi che per sospendere un conto alla rovescia debbano ruotare il cubo di compiz, e cliccare sull'applet si superkarramba (il tutto mentre ascoltano Elvis, ovviamente)?

 

Io immaginavo che quando devono sospendere il conto alla rovescia ascoltassero "Stop The Rock" degli Apollo 440  :Laughing:  o magari "The Final Countdown"  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa a tutti per l'OT e per l'orrenda battuta che sto per fare ma non riesco a trattenermi ...
> 
>  *randomaze wrote:*   Oppure pensi che per sospendere un conto alla rovescia debbano ruotare il cubo di compiz, e cliccare sull'applet si superkarramba (il tutto mentre ascoltano Elvis, ovviamente)? 
> 
> Io immaginavo che quando devono sospendere il conto alla rovescia ascoltassero "Stop The Rock" degli Apollo 440  o magari "The Final Countdown" 

 

Naaah... nei film si vede sempre che i tecnici nasa sono dei 60-enni fermi agli anni 60  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Naaah... nei film si vede sempre che i tecnici nasa sono dei 60-enni fermi agli anni 60 

 

Questa è una vile menzogna atta ad infangare l'immagine dei tecnici nasa ...

In Armageddon (filmaccio con Bruce "Tumefatto ma vivo" Willis) il più geek dei tecnici nasa è un giovane ciccione che per qualche tempo riesce a tenere in scacco i militari che avevano preso il controllo delle operazioni e volevano far detonare la bomba sulla superficie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> a me sto post sembra tanto quello della gpu...

 

concordo. sta sconfinando nel ridicolo

anzi... lo è sempre stato

----------

## Wise

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chiedi alla NASA di farti avere uno screenshot 
> 
> non crederai che usino windows o ubuntu... o PC con processori comprati al supermercato...

 

bhe.. Gentoo la usano  :Wink: 

GWN 5/12/05

----------

## power83

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Nuitari wrote:*   a me sto post sembra tanto quello della gpu... 
> 
> concordo. sta sconfinando nel ridicolo
> 
> anzi... lo è sempre stato

 

Non mi sembra ridicolo porre delle domande come queste.

Ricordo in passato di uomini che vennero presi in giro e derisi xke' affermarono che la tessa fosse rotonda (cioe' sferica) o che la terra gira intorno al Sole........

Io non voglio dimostrare nulla, mi sembra soltanto sensato porsi certe domande nel 2007 e sperare in una risposta.

Del resto si dice sempre che loro, ad esempio la Nasa, abbia la tecnologia piu' sofisticata al mondo.....superelaboratori e super cpu......mi sembra giusto cheidersi se gli servono solo x calcoli in virgola mobile di equazioni o simili oppure no...se dovessero simulare certe cose tridimensionalmente ad esempio non penso userebbero Emacs o altri softwarini commerciali x creare animazioni reali anche dal punto di vista delle leggi fisiche......

Poi boh, posso sbagliare..ma concedetemi dei dubbi

ps: Si' e' QNX Neutrino

----------

## cloc3

controcorrente: per me, il thread è divertente  :Smile:  .

personalmente non credo che esistano, in ambienti occulti, software iperbolici capaci di divergere eccessivamente dagli standard a cui siamo abituati.

è vero infatti che determinati centri di potere mettono a disposizione dei propri ricercatori strumenti e disponibilità economiche del tutto particolari, ma il software, prima di tutto, è una elaborazione corale che emerge da un contesto di aggregazione che solo la libertà e l'utenza di massa possono coltivare adeguatamente.

se tu possiedi un supercalcolatore fantascientifico, ma ti manca una massa di sviluppatori e una massa di utenti adeguata, sei destinato a sfruttare solo in minima parte il potenziale tecnologico posseduto.

non è un caso, dunque, se è stato dimostrato che, dove è importante che le cose funzionino veramente, si utilizzi gentoo   :Wink:  .

altrove, invece, accadono fatti incresciosi, come gli scandali sulle armi di distruzione di massa in Iraq o il caso Calipari. 

e ciò fa capire piuttosto che, troppo spesso, i poteri occulti non utilizzino risorse tecnologiche d'avanguardia, ma tendano a preferire i sistemi rozzi e i modi barbarici.

perché scomodarsi ad implementare superprogrammi, maneggiati da superesperti informatici, quando è possibile ottenere il favore del padrone della Telecom? perché organizzare sistemi informatici efficienti, con il rischio poi di realizzare macchine elettorali capaci di garantire realmente e in modo trasparente il corretto risultato finale?

in genere, quando il potere occulto mette le mani su uno strumento tecnologico avanzato, se ne appropria in modo parziale, con scopi e funzionalità limitate, per progetti miopi, a breve termine, come ad esempio sembrerebbe accaduto nel caso (non informatico, per la verità) denunciato qui da rainews24, di un probabile tentativo di distorsione a fini bellici delle finalità di una ricerca nata con scopi esclusivamente pacifici.

altrochè fantascienza.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## power83

 *Quote:*   

> progetto beowulf 

 

cos'e'?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   progetto beowulf  
> 
> cos'e'?

 

se vuoi imparare, ed evitare di fare parti come queste, non è certamente l'atteggiamento giusto.

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=beowulf&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=

primo risultato

----------

## power83

quando ho postato l'advo gia' fatto, ma non mi apriva il primo risultato (e erroneamente non ho controllato wikipedia ad esempio)!.

In che senso "evitare di fare parti come queste"?

----------

## Sparker

Non so se avete mai visto il telefilm Alias: nella prima serie inquadravano spesso PC con KDE  :Smile: 

In una puntata Ã¨ comparso pure Mitnick!

Poi sono peggiorati: interfacce giocattolose e per copiare file da server ultra-sicuri appoggiavano delle scatolette sul monitor...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nuitari

beh secondo me l'argomento del post è esaurito, per tirare le somme è risultato che:

1)gran parte di quello che si vede al cinema o in tv sono cose inesistenti utilizzate per fare scena, la maggior parte delle quali danno dimostrazioni di fantasmagorici software inesistenti tratti per lo più da presentazioni et simili

2)esistono software molto potenti utilizzati per lo più per applicativi particolari

3) organizzazioni segrete et simili tendono per lo più a utilizzare varianti di software reperibili sul mercato o da istituti di ricerca adattandoli ai loro scopi, nn hanno quindi tecnologie piu avanzate di quelle che possiedono alcune grandi multinazionali

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

mi son sempre chiesto perchè nei films:

- per cliccare un icona, inquadrano un tizio che digita 2h sulla tastiera

- quando appare un'immagine, si sente sempre un beep

ESISTONO I MOUSE E NESSUN SW FA BIP OGNI VOLTA CHE AGGIORNA IL VIDEO!

erano anni che ce l'avevo sullo stomaco....

----------

## MajinJoko

ieri sera ho visto Firewall.

A parte che non mi è piaciuto, lì non compariva alcuna interfaccia 3d mega-sberluccicosa (eh meno male, un sistema informativo di una banca..). Piuttosto, più e più volte mostravano pc con Windows Xp (e fosse quello, è che in tutti c'era lo sfondo ove compare ben in vista la scritta "Windows XP"). Quasi ci fosse una specie di accordo con Microsoft..

----------

## gutter

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ESISTONO I MOUSE E NESSUN SW FA BIP OGNI VOLTA CHE AGGIORNA IL VIDEO!
> 
> 

 

Basta che poggi un oggetto pesante sulla tastiera e poi muovi il mouse  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: Last edited by djinnZ on Mon Feb 23, 2009 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> erano anni che ce l'avevo sullo stomaco....

 

Io invece non capisco come mai le figure di hacker/programmatori del cinema siano tutti fighi e palestrati...

In sei mesi che sono davanti al pc a programmare (colpa la tesi) ho messo su più trippa che in 27 anni della mia vita!!!   :Twisted Evil:  E contate che sono sempre stato magro!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   erano anni che ce l'avevo sullo stomaco.... 
> 
> Io invece non capisco come mai le figure di hacker/programmatori del cinema siano tutti fighi e palestrati...
> 
> In sei mesi che sono davanti al pc a programmare (colpa la tesi) ho messo su più trippa che in 27 anni della mia vita!!!   E contate che sono sempre stato magro!  

 

Non dare la colpa al pc, si vede che il tuo metabolismo sta cambiando  :Laughing: 

Io ho abituato il mio corpo fin da giovane a stare in simbiosi con il pc e non sarò palestrato ma non sono nemmeno grasso ... (per mia moglie sono un figo pazzesco ma ho come l'impressione che lei sia di parte  :Laughing:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho abituato il mio corpo fin da giovane a stare in simbiosi con il pc

 

io mi sto procurando una spalla anchilosata.

dovessi essere il regista di un film, farei protagonista un santone indiano che si è ficcato a sangue una presa elettrica nella mano per alimentare il palmare.

----------

## gutter

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  (per mia moglie sono un figo pazzesco ma ho come l'impressione che lei sia di parte  )

 

Anche io per la mia mamma sono bellissimo 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    (per mia moglie sono un figo pazzesco ma ho come l'impressione che lei sia di parte  ) 
> 
> Anche io per la mia mamma sono bellissimo 
> 
>        

 

Allora puoi essere sicura che tua mamma ti vuole veramente molto bene  :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd

Chi si riconosce faccia un beep!   :Laughing: 

Inoltre ho trovato anche questo ( http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker ):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     1. Qualcuno che conosce un modello di interfaccia di programmazione abbastanza bene da essere in grado di scrivere un software nuovo e utile senza troppa fatica, in una giornata o comunque rapidamente
> 
>     2. Qualcuno che riesce ad inserirsi in un sistema o in una rete per aiutare i proprietari a prendere coscienza di un problema di sicurezza. Anche detti "white hat hacker" o "sneacker". Molte di queste persone sono impiegate in aziende di sicurezza informatica e lavorano nella completa legalitÃ . Gli altri ricadono nella definizione precedente.
> ...

 

Nerd e basta va bene.

Hacker e basta va bene.

Nerd + Haker non va bene.....

Qualcuno di voi si riconosce in una o piÃ¹ categorie?

----------

## topper_harley

Il protagonista di un libro di Jeffery Deaver, oltre ad avere le mani deformate e le dita callose per il troppo programmare, teneva sempre con se una scorta di tastiere, in quanto ogni due o tre ore ne sfondava una...

Il libro è  Profondo Blu  e IMHO, per chi ama il thriller è molto carino.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   
> 
> ESISTONO I MOUSE E NESSUN SW FA BIP OGNI VOLTA CHE AGGIORNA IL VIDEO!
> 
>  
> ...

 

mi spiace ma non funziona.   :Sad: 

sarà che devo compilare il modulo per lo speaker del pc nel kernel?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raffo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   erano anni che ce l'avevo sullo stomaco.... 
> 
> Io invece non capisco come mai le figure di hacker/programmatori del cinema siano tutti fighi e palestrati...
> 
> In sei mesi che sono davanti al pc a programmare (colpa la tesi) ho messo su più trippa che in 27 anni della mia vita!!!   E contate che sono sempre stato magro!  

 

Io invece da quando ho iniziato a programmare e a studiare (primo anno di ingegneria informatica  :Very Happy:  ) sono migliorato... semplicemente perchè il cervello dentro la stanza dopo un bel po' di ore implode... quindi ho pensato di prendermi 2 volte a settimana due orette di palestra... ma continuo a non essere un figo assurdo come nei film  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sarà che devo compilare il modulo per lo speaker del pc nel kernel?  

 

Potrebbe....

----------

